# Cape Cod



## sean (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi-

I own both RCI points and II through Hyatt... any adeas on the best 2 or 3 timeshares to try for on the Cape? Thanks in advance


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 4, 2007)

Sean
How many people are in your party? Do you need a full kitchen and what part of the Cape is your preference Upper/Lower/Mid? Do you want summer or off season? This all matters for many resorts do not have full kitchens or are hotel conversions. Some resorts are near Ptown,some mid Cape and some Mashpee ,Falmouth area. Mashpee area has a few townhouses unit. Note that Cape resorts are not fancy like Hyatt/Marriott so some reviews reflect a disappointed exchanger.    Only a few are near the water. 
  My resort Brewster Green II/RCI are large single level 2-3 bd condos right near Nickerson State Park and the Cape Bike Trails in quaint Brewster,MA. They are not on the beach and have a full large kitchen ,washer/dryer and are plainly furnished but very popular due to the unit size and kitchen. There are bike rentals and a raquetball court. Staff is very friendly. Summer season is a tough trade as owners use is high.
BG or Hyannis is still a 90 mile drive to Ptown at the end. So if you stay in Mashpee or Falmouth it is even farther than that.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 4, 2007)

Try Ocean Club at Smuggler's Beach if you are a couple or couple with 1-2 small children. Right on Nantucket Sound in South Yarmouth, a great mid-cape location. As PC said, none of the resorts there are 'fancy' but this is right down the beach from the Red Jacket Resort where people pay LOTS of money to stay.


----------



## ladycody (Feb 4, 2007)

I personally like both Brewster Green and Ocean Edge resort in Brewster.  While neither will give you ocean views...they're what you would expect from a TS and are close to the beach.  Many on the Cape are converted motels and it's hard to tell which ones will be good and which wont.  I also like the central location of Brewster.  You can very easily visit all points on the Cape from Brewster including Hyannis, all the 'ports', and down into the arm of the cape to Truro and P-town (the Falmouth area is a longer drive which can be border on ridiculous with traffic...but still not _too_ bad....wouldnt make the trip on a weekend though.)

Hope that helps.


----------



## nerodog (Feb 4, 2007)

*cape*

Hi there, I own 2 weeks at the cape.. one is Brewster GReen in Brewster and the  other is Sea MIst in Mashpee... both are not converted motels but actual condos with lots  of room and amenities. Both properties have been undergoing lots of updating and new furniture, landscaping etc... depending on  the part of the cape , either would be good. Mashpee is closer to Sandwich, Falmouth, good jump off for the VIneyard.. Hyannis is not too far either... Brewster is nearer to Chatham and Orleans, national seashore area...Like others noted BG is very nice... large condos... as I have mentioned Seamist has really improved since I bought  many years ago... lots of updating the grounds, pool,units.. I found the units to be very nice and comfy on my last visit. ANy particulars, please let me know and I would be happy to assist. :whoopie:


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 4, 2007)

If one is interested in doing whale watching and also taking a ferry to Nantucket/Martha's Vineyard  - what would your recommendations be of what timeshare to try to get on the Cape?

Also what time of year is best for whale watching?


Thanks

Richard


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 4, 2007)

I would try to be at least near Hyannis to Orleans area. Rt 28 in Yarmouth has a lot of timeshares but many (not all )are conversions and/or have no kitchen. IMHO I would want to be closer to the center of things which is why I like Brewster Green. Large units,full kitchen and washer dryer in the unit. Cape Cod Holiday Estates are stand alone houses. Cove at Yarmouth are all 1bd's and do not have kitchens due to fire code I was told. There is a common area but there is still no oven. There are a few on the water as mentioned.

Woods Hole is in Falmouth where the Steamship Authority and Oceangraphic Institute is. Closer to Sandwich Glass and Daniel Webster Inn if you want to visit there. Woods Hole you can take your car for another $120-140. There are buses that run all over the island and you can take a guided tourbus as well to see the entire island or rent a car. Nice little quaint walking around areas with cobblestone street- Vineyard Haven Oak Bluffs and Edgartown. You may want to stay the night. 
http://web2.steamshipauthority.com/ssa
http://www.hy-linecruises.com

http://www.provincetownwhalewatch.com    The Portuguese Princess is a good bet. We went in the summer season.

There is also a whale watch from Hyannis and from Plymouth areas.

 Nice to visit Plimouth Plantation with school age kids or as a couple. Further away from the Cape though.  http://www.plimoth.org

Here are some ideas:
http://www.capecodconnection.com/capecod/ccwhales.htm

http://www.vacationsmadeeasy.com/CapeCodMA/activity/index.cfm
Capt John's Whale Watch and Art's Dune Tours


----------



## sean (Feb 4, 2007)

*cape cod needs*

pcgirl-

we have no kids, prefer at least a refrig for breakfast. Have not been to the Cape, so I don't know what part of Cape to go to. There could be 2 couples, or could be one. Generally, like to walk on the beach, listen to the water. This is for summer of 2008. [2006 was Bar Harbor, 2007 5 nights Vancouver, 5 nights Victoria]

Thanks for the help.

Sean


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 4, 2007)

pcgirl,


Thanks for the tips.


Richard


----------



## bobcat (Feb 5, 2007)

MULTIZ321 said:


> pcgirl,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips.
> ...



WE LIKE SOUTHCAPE. IT IS IN MASHPEE between Falmouth and Hyannis. The ferry is in Falmouth to go to the islands. Also, Woods Hole is near by. They have two bedrooms and some have a loft. These are townhouses. Nice tennis courts indoors. I think there was two pools. One indoors and one outside. You could day trip to Boston also. Cape Cod canel is near by. However this is not on the beach. We always went to the Falmouth beaches.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 5, 2007)

Sean
Here is a map that shows towns within the Upper,Mid and Lower Cape with distances. Cape Cod Beaches and National Seashore are wonderful. Our waters do not warm really until almost July. Off season you can still walk the beach and fall is beautiful. If you are with another couple I would go for a 2bd so you won't be cramped. If is is just a single couple then a 1bd would be fine and you may want to try Grayfal's suggestion.
Rt 6A is very quaint and nice drivve while you are there. Summer weekend traffic is daunting to say the least so you want to travel non peak hours to get here. Provincetown(Ptown)is at the tip,nice high sand dunes follow the way there Cape Cod National Seashore. In the summer there are a lot of concerts and plays.


http://www.capecodtravel.com/gettingaround/maps

Here is a list of beaches-note the parking fees.
http://www.capecodhomefinder.com/cape_cod_beach_guide.cfm

http://www.capecodtravel.com/attractions/beaches.shtml

http://www.mass.gov/dcr/parks/southeast/nick.htm            NIckerson State Park-nice ponds near Brewster

http://www.nps.gov/archive/caco/places/index.html            Cape Cod National Seashore Beaches & related info Race Pt and Marconi are popular


----------



## wackymother (Feb 5, 2007)

We're going to Cape Cod this summer and I've only been there once or twice before, long ago. I've been reading Frommer's Guide to Cape Cod and I'm finding it really helpful, lots of maps and suggested itineraries for one week visits, two week visits, visitors with kids, visitors without kids...lots of good info.


----------



## tashamen (Feb 5, 2007)

sean said:


> II through Hyatt... any adeas on the best 2 or 3 timeshares to try for on the Cape?



You will likely be blocked from most of the resorts on the cape in II by their quality filter.  I know with Club Intrawest I can only see 2 or 3.  Brewster Green is one - I don't recall the others.


----------



## Scott_Ru (Feb 5, 2007)

We own at both Seamist and Southcape and both are very nice.  (Nothing on the Cape is "Marriott quality.)

Enjoy!


----------



## Patti (Feb 5, 2007)

*Colonial Acres*

Consider Colonial Acres (II). This is a small resort very near a nice bayside beach...just a couple minutes walk. All of the cottages (1, 2, and 3 BR) have full kitchens, and some have ocean views. Most of the 1 BR suites (hotel room conversions) have ocean views and kitchens.


----------



## ladycody (Feb 5, 2007)

Quick note....Another reason I like the Brewster area (and other areas on the north central part of the cape) is that when the tide goes out...it goes out for a decent ways.  The water tends to warm more quickly because it's shallower...and clamming is great fun.  Just something to think on.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 5, 2007)

We have the possibility of staying a week at a 1BR on Nantucket in late April or a week in a studio in Edgartown on Martha's Vineyard in the same time period.

On which island would you rather spend a week and why.

Thanks

Richard


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 5, 2007)

MULTIZ321 said:


> We have the possibility of staying a week at a 1BR on Nantucket in late April or a week in a studio in Edgartown on Martha's Vineyard in the same time period.
> 
> On which island would you rather spend a week and why.
> 
> ...



I haven't made it to Martha's Vineyard yet, but we LOVE Nantucket. We've been going there for 25 years or so and never tire of it. Just wish we could get there more often.

Sheila


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 5, 2007)

There is more to do on the Vineyard and yet it is still very laid back. IMHO. It will be chilly not beach weather. I would check and see what is open off season.


----------



## e.bram (Feb 6, 2007)

*It's a nobrainer!!!*

Try Surfside Resort in Teaticket. It's on the ocean(right on the beach) with a bay in the rear. The units are large with a full kitchen. Both indoor and outdoor pools avaialble as well as tenis courts. I own three weeks.


----------



## Jahosacat (Feb 14, 2007)

Not all motel comversions are bad. We were at a motel conversion in Maine that we weren't impressed with; it had the tiny 'fridge etc. We were at the Sandcastle Resort in Provincetown at loved it! It had a full size 'fridge and stove. They had taken 2 rooms and used 1 of them as the living room; the bathroom area had been changed to the kitchen.


----------



## sean (Feb 14, 2007)

*thanks to all for the ideas*

thanks... all the ideas really helped


----------

